# More Flounder, Trout, & Croakers - Destin 10/20/08



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Went back to Norriego Point this afternoon for about 3 hours. I found a sweet spot on the Harbor side & hit the Flounder pretty strong. Scott kept trying spots and ended up with mostly weeds & grass. Then for some silly reason we chose to move down to the Point / Harbor entrance & try there but the fish weren't that thick there (at least where & when we were there). 

Amanda: using pink Gulp strips on Carolina rig
6 Flounder
1 Sand Perch
1 big Lizardfish 
1 medium Pinfish

Scott: using 3" chartruse Gulp grub tails on Carolina rig
2 Flounder
1 Trout
2 Croakers
1 Pinfish

We both had several more fish on that got off the hook before making it to shore. 

Nice, cool afternoon. =) I keep hoping one of these afternoons to hook into a big un' =)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip! Way to go!

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like yall had a blast. Before long you should begin to start hooking into some of the doormats that are staging to leave.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you catch any legal size flounder?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jc1228 (10/21/2008)*Did you catch any legal size flounder?


If they were, they were just barely legal. (( I can't ever remember to take a ruler :banghead )) If I had to guestimate, I'd say they were all somewherebetween 10" - 14". 

I've just been fishing / catching for the fun of it. Everything goes back. Now if I got a nicebig one it would definately be going home to meet my frying pan! =)


----------



## destintide (Feb 10, 2008)

mind if i ask what you mean by gulp strips? do ya'll have better luck on the gulp than live bait (i.e. sand fleas)?



roll tide,



john


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulp strips = the Gulp that comes in a sheet instead of "fish" shape- so you can cut your own strips out of it. That's probably a horrible description, let me find a picture.. We've been doing well on the strips and curly tails Gulp.

You can get a bag ofGulpwith the sheet or you can get them pre-cut (pre-cut strips are tiny!). The sheets are cheaper and I like making my own strips so I can choose sizes and shapes. Here's a pic - I buy the hot pink color. 

One more thing, I like these better than real cut bait because they last longer and are hard to get "picked off".


----------



## destintide (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, will have to try those.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Sat and Sun the flounder & troutwere hitting those + small new penny shrimp on jig heads pretty strong.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like that might be the trick! Have you comarison fished while out with them and had real Shrimp or fleas on a couple of rods and the Gulp strips you are talking about on some other ones? I'm just curious on how they stacked up. BTW, Great job!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ ^ I've found the Gulps to be stronger, as in 1 lasts a long time over and over and its hard for the fish to tug or nibble it off the hook. The only other baits we used this weekend were cutstrips of freshpinfish, croakers,and left over stripsfrom the flounder we kept the day before.Flounder strips are pretty tough too - (that's also what we use in NC to get the big ones, dunno if people do that here or not..).They all seemed to be as effectiveas the other, so I can't say that one outfished the other.

We don't bother getting live shrimp to use. There was a couple out there Sunday using live shrimp and they were getting the same amount and sizeflounder as we were.

We had some pinfish, strip baits,and sand perch out on a float rig but we had FOUR boats run over the lines - They were cruising along on the shoreline instead of over in the channel somewhere- I could have reached out and touched a jet ski and pontoon (no kidding) - not paying attention or either just clueless I guess. Needless to say we stopped setting a livie out for the day. (rolling eyes)


----------

